# What are favorite and least favorite dog breeds and why?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Just for fun:

Other than poodles, what is your next favorite dog breed?
And what is/are your least favorite dog breeds?
And why?

I'll start. 

My other favorite is probably the Native American Indian Dog (NAID) for their reserve, protectiveness, and the variety of their markings; they also are hypoallergenic. Don't beat me up, but even though I don't care much for short-legged dogs, there's something about some of the white maltipoos I've seen that is just adorable. 

Least favorite: Pitts, pitbull mixes for their unpredictability with aggression, and dogs with flappy jowls that drool.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I love and had for years English Springer Spaniels. Incredibly loving and great gundogs for me.

Least favorite, Pitts.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

My next favorite dog after poodles has to be a black lab, because how can anyone resist their joy. It makes me happy just to see their waggy tails.
I don’t have one because I don’t have a big enough yard to accommodate all that romping.

Least favorite dogs would be long hair shedders. I always feel sorry for people that have them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I like most dogs, but would never have a flat faced one, or one that drools. In terms of breed I am rather biased towards papillons, and love whippets and iggies - so elegant.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm finding it difficult to choose. I love them all. I've had rottweillers...loved them but due to insurance issues moved to the boxer. I adore the boxer and almost got another before I got my poodle, I couldn't find one from health tested lineage, the one we have that belongs to my daughter is far the greatest dog I've ever owned, he is very obedient, calm and sweet. The down side is he drools and sheds. I had shih tzu, very sweet found both hard to house train and their faces always smelled. Had labs, but lived rural she was great and stayed with my kids instantly when they were youngsters. Had German shepherds, all very protective and again another insurance issue for me. Had a collie growing up, would consider but lots of hair. Also had mixed breeds and all sweet. Never owned a pitt and never will, while I hear they are sweet, I've heard to many horror stories. I almost forgot my cairn terrier....she is sweet b ut not a lover, she is a typical terrier being hyper and barks a lot. I also had mini schnauzers which I showed n bred (under a mentor) some 30 years ago. Also nice dogs but too barky.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

Boxers are my favorite. I grew up with them. They’re just too strong for me so I got a small poodle with the same energy.

I love all dog and every dog. Even potbelly. Actually especially pit bull. It’s more the owners I don’t like...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I've only owned poodles - but I had seriously considered and researched other small fluffy dogs before settling on a poodle. My list of second choice of breed would be split among Bichon Frise, Havanese, Coton De Tulear and Lagotto Romagnolo. I also have to add since going to my small dog social I've also become enamored of Italian Greyhounds, Chinese Crested (both with and without hair) and the Miniature Schnauzer. One of my agility trainers has the most adorable papillons. I can't just pick one for second favorite, but I have only one choice for dog I would get again - and it would be another poodle.

My least favorites - again too many to choose just one. I have one category of dogs that I love to look at - I think they are gorgeous - but I can't stand heavy shedding and drooling - Newfoundlands are high on that list for prodigious shedding and drooling, and Keeshond are huge shedders (a friend breeds them and they are adorable). Then there are dogs I'm afraid of - generally large dogs that look intimidating or have a "reputation". Pitt bulls and their relations are the top of this list.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I’ve rarely met dogs I don’t like. I’m afraid of bully breeds so maybe that is the closest to dislike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

When I was stuck on Terriers, I really wanted a Skye Terrier. No surprise, I couldn’t find one. I love Papillons and Havanese. Not a fan of pit bulls and pit crosses.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Next to a poodle would be a Papon. I dis like Pits and and would never get anything with terrier in it


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

I like:

Chocolate labs. Smart, affectionate, and ready for adventure. I lived with one for a few months. She was an old girl, but I liked having her around. 

I know less about the breeds, but I find Australian Shepherds and German Short Haired Pointers to be very attractive dogs. I’ve only briefly met a few, but they seemed nice. 

I dislike:
Dogs with smooshed faces, like Pugs. Poor things can hardly breathe. 

I was writing a lot longer dislike list, but I realized I was listing dogs that were “not for me.” There are many many breeds I would not want to own, but I don’t necessarily dislike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Poodles will always be my first choice. But, since I do have papillon's, and I am the judges education chairperson for Havanese Club of America, the Havanese and Papillion are the other breeds I love. 

I hate to be breed specific when it comes to breeds I do not like, so I will say I do not like aggressive dogs of any breed, size, or shape.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Fun thread, we did this a few years ago but I think some of my answers have changed since being at the dog park and being around the breeds longer  

Faves:

Poodle- far and away my favorite breed!

Also love well-bred Maltese, well-bred golden retrievers, and many others. But poodles are in a class above everything else 

Least faves:

Basenjis (UGH), Shiba Inus (UGH), high drive Labs (hyper, whiny, barky, annoying!), pits (unpredictable), bearded collies (so cute but just nuts), and most doodles (tend to get the worst traits from both parents). Oh gosh, I have many more least faves, but that is a sampling!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Vita said:


> Don't beat me up, but even though I don't care much for short-legged dogs, there's something about some of the white maltipoos I've seen that is just adorable.


Maltese/poodle mixes are almost always adorable, sweet dogs. Just met a black female puppy at coffee this morning--darling little girl, so outgoing and happy! If any cross was a good idea, it was the Maltese/poodle mix. 



Asta's Mom said:


> I love and had for years English Springer Spaniels. Incredibly loving and great gundogs for me.
> 
> .


One of my favorite dogs at the dog park is a male English Springer. Soooo sweet!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

At one time or another I have had a wide variety of dogs - some were just boarders that we were showing for other people. My favorite breeds other than poodles are some of the sighthounds: whippets, deerhounds, borzoi, Irish wolfhounds, Ibizans, and greyhounds. I am less enamored of salukis and afghans simply because they do not, as a rule, bond to their humans as much as the others.


I have had many whippets (the perfect poodle companions, sweet, and the brightest of the hounds), Scotties (fun, but very stubborn and very difficult to groom correctly), greyhounds (sweet, gentle, very large couch potatoes!), Italian greyhounds (sweet, but often hard to housebreak), a miniature schnauzer (nice dog, great personality), shih tzus (thankfully just to show for someone else - they don't seem very bright and are a major grooming project), German shepherds (great dogs, but riddled with health issues - at least they were when I had them), Chihuahuas (I've had two and loved them, but they sure do bark a lot!), a Samoyed (a boarder who had an awful high-pitched bark that went on and on), a Weimaraner (hole digger extraordinaire, stubborn, but sweet), a mostly lab mix (big, clumsy, enthusiastic, affectionate), and several mutts.


That's a pretty wide range. If it seems too many, please remember that it's over a 50+ year time period and that my daughter used to handle for other people.


My dislikes are aggressive breeds, breeds that do not form close bonds with their humans, and slobbery breeds (just because that's unpleasant).


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> If any cross was a good idea, it was the Maltese/poodle mix.


It has been speculated that toy poodles are derived from a maltese and poodle cross.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I didn't know that, Johanna! Cool.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

German Shepherd dogs from well bred lines do not have the health issues and unpredictable temperaments that GSD of many American lines do and GSD are my second fav other than poodles. Third there on the favs list because of my childhood dog is the beagle. I also like the idea of a saluki, but don't have the kind of space to keep one.


My least favs are terriers, bully breeds and mixes thereof and any drooley slobberers.


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

I like Maltese and Papillions, and I really liked the one Japanese Chin I've been around. I like the idea of a well-bred German Shepherd but I've never had one so can't speak from experience.

I do NOT care for pit bull type breeds, Chows, or Chihuahuas because of their unpredictable tempers. Also, I do not like terriers. They were bred to have a temperament I just don't care for in a dog. Also dislike super hyper, needy, and/or barky dogs. I'm picky, lol.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohmygosh, so so so many breeds I love to pieces, and just don't have the lifestyle and/or means to support!
A partial list....

Giant Schnauzers: fell completely in love the year Spirit was out (2009); and Mrs. McFadden let me meet her at GGKC in 2010. I love the one living near us.

American Foxhound: drop dead stunning, gorgeous breed; needs more fanciers; I'm not eligible. The it dog for the right owner. I can't say strongly enough how much I love them. (Btw, in a similar color scheme: is there a puppy on earth cuter than a Beagle?) Love the Rhodesian Ridgebacks. Mr. McFadden let me pet Ouija in the ring on a super hot day the year she was out doing so well, so I love the Scottish Deerhounds (and the McFaddens!!!). Pharaoh and Ibizan Hounds are also super interesting!

Terriers: most of the Group, excluding the Amstaff/Bull breeds. I'm more looking to partner with my dog than to command, and feel compatibility here. My ACD/terrier cross was something else, in the best possible sense of that. And she could climb fences like you wouldn't believe, but that's the ACD side. There are several Terrier breeds I'd adore to have, just am not so sure about rolling a coat, so will stick with Poodles - easier .

Herding: I was raised by a Collie and still cry just typing about her, so yeah. A friend is someone kinda influential in Beardies, and having met a couple, I do like them and how the fancy is keying in on increasing diversity (as Spoo breeders are), plus how they're trying to keep the working side of the breed so real. As a native of ranching country, I appreciate this group and its talent diversity a LOT.

Sporting breeds: Cockers, adore them. Had three. Special interest in Boykins and even more so, Field Spaniels. Have a friend in Vizslak; those are special, special dogs. Overall, like but not love.

Working: lordy, turn me loose . Dobermans love love love love love love love love love. Hope the fancy can work on the health issues. Boxers; a breed I loved since a child. Bernese Mountain Dogs-have an Internet friend in Berners, and love them through him (weren't the recent pics from Ireland w/the Sussexes precious!).

Non-sporting: some breeds I do like very much, of course including the Miniature and Standard Poodles! We have a Tibetan Terrier living down the street-darling pup.

Toys: my heart and lifestyle live here, and I'm grateful and happy Oliver agreed (not without great reservations) to come with me in 2012. I had to change breeds after my last dog, and am still liable to cry at shows when they're in the ring, but Poodles have also rung true since childhood. Beyond Tpoos and my beloved Papillons (waves at fpm!), I've chatted with a Maltese breeder (clearly did not impress her) and could see myself with a Long-Hair Chihuahua and a Pomeranian. Along with a Tpoo, of course !!


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I have always loved golden retrievers, except the part where they shed so much. I adore the look of a lagotto. I like how the bouvier looked until I met an aggressive one recently. Too bad since it was a colour I haven’t seen, sort of like salt and pepper, I thought they only come in blacks. It is so strong that it’s owner, a muscled man had issues getting it to settled.

Dislikes pits since we had a bad encounter, I am also not a fan of any of the brachyphalic breeds.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Standard poodles are my top-of-the-list favorites now, but before them, we had a Scottish terrier and later a yellow Lab that I adored. The Scottie was a doll, if a bit stubborn, and I’d have another in a heartbeat if poodles didn’t exist. My husband would have a Lab—he can still handle a rambunctious 85 pound dog. (I’d be the one handling the incessant shedding ?.) GSDs appeal to me, too, but again too much dog for me to handle now. 

As for dogs I don’t want, bully breeds top that list, followed by Goldens—I’ve met a couple that were fairly aggressive and more than a couple that were either half-crazy or completely untrained.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Great thread!

Grew up with showing German Shepards - loved them in Austria in the 70s - hate what has happened to the breed.

Also showed Doberman - still hold a soft spot for them BUT my husband hates them and so does the general public - so I think it is a very hard breed to own (unless you want to hear endless stories from everybody you run into how a Doberman did blah blah blah..)

My first dog for myself was a Maltese - she was sweet but very particular (wouldn't walk on asphalt only carpet or grass) her hair was a nightmare with matting compared to the MPoo.

My first dog in the US was a Neapolitan Mastiff - awesome dog - short lived but sweet temperament - but again their image is such, that you feel like you are walking with a inmate in prison garb - everybody has to comment on how ferocious, ugly, dangerous they look - it gets old. Never again.

Next dog was my heart dog a Vizsla - still to this day I think they are the best dogs ever! Smart but gentle - just the right size with a wish to connect to you that is unique. My dog's nickname was "the therapist" he would hold sessions with friends in my living room getting them to pour out their hearts while he put a paw on their knee.

My English Pointer (who was a descendant of Sensation - the logo of the Westminster Kennel Club) was the weirdest dog we ever had. Absolutely gorgeous constantly worrying about something and all emotion. It was no big surprise that he shut down emotionally when our other dog died. He died of a broken heart.

My Dalmatian - I loved him with all my heart and he loved me. It's 20 weeks today that I lost him - it is still hard to even grasp - he had such a unique personality. He gave so much. The shedding was insane - he was trained to a bullet proof obedience with strangers especially kids - a lifesaver with Dalmatians since parents let their children dash into their faces or jump on their backs almost like with no other breed. He would just look at me for guidance and not move a muscle. I would never have another one and I am convinced the health problems in that breed are not solvable.

I generally love all hunting breeds - have a huge soft spot for spaniels - especially English Cocker.
Terriers are another group that appeals to me visually, but I think their temperament would drive me up the wall. Was very tempted with Border Terriers - love their otter faces.

Not like is actually really hard for me - since I appreciate all breeds. I really don't like what is happening to some of the breeds who have been bred into grotesqueness: Pekingese (who used to look like Tibetan Spaniels) Pugs and I really don't like what has happened to English Bulldogs (such a great breed until they ruined it). 
Pitbulls is almost deserving of a thread all its own. I don't think the breed is to blame entirely I still think the upbringing and the type of people that need a macho dog is to blame. Combine that with the sheer number of pitbulls and it's the perfect storm. I do believe there are some traits in them I do not care for - so there is that as well and they are definitely not a dog for the general public. Yet I know two that are such sweethearts they are some of Louie's best friends..


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

Ditto to just about everything Joanna said!
I like the “underdog”; it’s an Aussie thing I think!
Any misunderstood breeds like rotti’s dobermans, pittbulls staffies etc. 
I generally dislike their owners however!
They are like any other breed, when raised kindly firmly and with plenty of family, socialisation and good manners, challenge their stereotypes again and again.
I’m friends with and worked with trainers that deal with these breeds day in day out. 
Almost all troubled dogs come from ignorant lazy or downright nasty home environments. 
Breeds I love tho across the board, is anything with long legs and elegant head!
Whippets, grey hounds, pharaoh hounds etc. 
also from past experience adore ridgebacks mastiffs and dingoes!
Don’t like anything kelpie. Drives me nuts that their so single minded and very difficult to train. Unless it’s herding. 
They are nasty biters and nippers too, especially with children and other animals. 
I want to love smaller breeds but lots of barking puts me off. 
However my heart belongs to my standard poodle and my first dog Sally. A golden retriever cocker spaniel cross. She was my world, intuitive and kind and funny and sweet. 
She was also smart, and that lead me to poodles and my beautiful cat!
Intelligent animals appeal across the board for me!


----------



## mystyfyre (May 21, 2017)

Hi Vita,
It's funny you should mention the NAID. I have been looking online for one for quite some time with no avail. Do you belong to an active group of NAID owners that you can share with me?
Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

My favorite breeds other then poodles are the Turkish Kangal, Great Dane, Giant schnauzer, American Akita, and Italian greyhound. 
I was really torn between a Giant Schnauzer and a Poodle when I was researching what breed I wanted.
Poodle won out in the end for being easier to train.
I love the look and temperament of the breeds I listed even though some of them are very advanced dogs to train I hope to have one of each in my lifetime atleast.


I've met dogs of every breed that I liked and I try not to be breed bias but I will say I don't trust a bully/pit until it's proven to be a respectful dog. Because bully breeds tend to attract people who don't know how to handle a dog and they turn into ticking time bombs. I've had some close calls with a few.
I also don't much care for Chows or rotties since I was attacked by both as a child. But I don't hate on the breeds for it most dogs are what the owners make them.
The chow attacked me for simply walking up to and talking to it, the dog belonged to my grandmother. I think he might have been senile or I startled him. The rottweiler belonged to an uncle of mine and had managed to get out of the pen he spent his life in. That dog had gone insane from lack of stimulation. Chased me and my three cousins down and bit a few of us before he got him under control.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Poodles top my list and at this point I don’t see myself with any other breed for the rest of my life. I do love a few others like dobies, boxers, and weimeraners, but probably won’t ever own them.

I dislike dogs with extreme high energy - they just don’t mesh with my lifestyle. I also dislike any aggression no matter the breed, and I dislike breeds that cannot be easily housebroken or otherwise trained.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have been thinking this long and hard. In the future I’d probably have a standard poodle and a Persian cat or perhaps two standard poodles. I’ve trained with many dog breeds and feel that poodles best suit my personality. 

I’ve noticed a lot of pitbull or pitbull owner dislike here. Me being one of them. I’ve been thinking long and hard about this one. I went to a very poor ethnic neighborhood for my volunteer job last weekend and at first I was very disturbed by the number of pit bulls off leash and in the front yard. Then I realized it makes sense why people have pit bulls in neighborhoods with high crime and low income. The dog satisfies a very practical purpose. 

I live in doodle suburbia and only see rescue pitbulls. I’ve never thought about the reality living in a neighborhood with a high number of felons. I guess I’ve changed my tune on pitbulls. 

Least favorite breed? Hmm coonhounds because I haven’t met one that haven’t barked my ears off. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow I get it about being in a tough neighborhood and wanting a good guard dog. Sadly though I think a lot of sad/bad things happen in those situations though also: indiscriminate breedings, dog fighting and training the dogs to attack people (think Schutzhund/IPO without the real knowledge that is isn't all about a tough dog, but rather a dog with impeccable training and rock solid impulse control). To me the risks far outweigh having the guard dog.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

I grew up with mutts and love most dogs as long as they're friendly and gentle. Aesthetically I've always liked spitz type breeds including Siberians, Samoyeds, Shiba Inu, Malamute, etc. I'm starting to like the 'classic poodle look more and more (I was one of those who thought poodles are too 'frou frou').

As far as living with dogs goes, I'm not a fan of slobber or heavy shedding - or dimwittedness haha.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

mystyfyre said:


> Hi Vita,
> It's funny you should mention the NAID. I have been looking online for one for quite some time with no avail. Do you belong to an active group of NAID owners that you can share with me?
> Thank you,
> Cindy


When I began to hunger for a canine companion a dozen years after losing my last one my white toy poodle, I considered several breeds. I don't know how I ran across Native American Indian Dogs, but I'm very drawn to them, maybe b/c of that's a slice of my own heritage. If I were considerably younger/stronger and lived in rural or semi-rural area, I'd have gotten one. 

I saved this link for Majestic View Kennels, and on their index page here they announced two litters born this month. Good luck!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

testing to see if post disappears


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yep it is just this thread. Posts are disappearing so maybe I’m writing this in vain.
I obviously struggle with favorite dog breed since I have four dogs of different breeds. There are pros and cons to just about every breed. 

Best looking breed: Maremma sheepdog. The LGD showlines are very chill, clownish, and friendly. These guys are born to worship you and make you laugh. Their shedding is a different story. 

Best Behavior: fav breed is most certainly poodle or maybe retrievers. They are the best at general obedience. I really lucked out with Lucky. I’ve never met a trainer who doesn’t adore him. 

Best Training Experience: I’ve very briefly worked with a border collie with advanced pet trick skills. These guys are very fun to train advanced tasks. They are not as good with general obedience as poodles. 

Little dogs: I prefer poms but DH loves our pug. Pomeranian are very much of a one person dog. They will guard you with every inch of their tiny body. Lol. They are fiercely loyal little dudes but yes the tantrum barking can be taxing. Poms are the best cuddlers. 

Pugs are incredibly smart and active. Very few talk about this. My dog Nibbler learns faster than most dogs I’ve met including my other three. These guys are very cuddly and loves to give endless kisses. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> To me the risks far outweigh having the guard dog.


This is absolutely true, especially when you consider that the consequences of the guard dog actually biting somebody could very well be that your dog gets taken away from you and killed. This is why I now have a Poodle instead of a Giant Schnauzer.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

snow0160 said:


> Yep it is just this thread. Posts are disappearing so maybe I’m writing this in vain.
> I obviously struggle with favorite dog breed since I have four dogs of different breeds. There are pros and cons to just about every breed.
> 
> Best looking breed: Maremma sheepdog. The LGD showlines are very chill, clownish, and friendly. These guys are born to worship you and make you laugh. Their shedding is a different story.
> ...


Poms are possibly the cutest breed on the planet imo. I have such a soft spot for pugs. Nibbler is the best name ever for a pug btw.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha, this is going to sound corny. I have had several breeds and loved them all, but:
My first choice is a standard poodle, and...
My second choice is a standard poodle!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I’ve had a variety of different dogs in my life, and always had some breeds I liked, but never had a clear favorite. However, when these 2 little poodle mixes waltzed into my life 7 years ago, I fell in love with the poodle traits- so they are now my favorite. I really like any dog, but as far as beeeds are concerned, here’s my faves, and least faves.

Favorites:
Poodles 
Spaniels
Collies
Aussies
Havanese 
Bichon 

Least faves:
Terriers
Dogs that drool a lot
Northern breeds
Bully breeds


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Australian shepherds just made it to my top 5 dislike group after a bitch went after Maizie for no reason. My trainer had one who was amazing, but most I meet are barky, high drive, and aggressive.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

A standard poodle is often a very good guard dog. On two different occasions someone tried to open the door to my van and was bitten for the intrusion. This was my old dog-show van - it had no windows on the sides except at the front seat area. The back windows tilted open. I used to leave the front windows down about 4 inches if I had to leave dogs in the car for a brief period (when it was not hot!). That was enough for someone to reach in the window to try to open the door. Can you imagine how such a person would react when a huge black hairy beast latched onto their arm!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Australian shepherds just made it to my top 5 dislike group after a bitch went after Maizie for no reason. My trainer had one who was amazing, but most I meet are barky, high drive, and aggressive.



We fostered an Aussie with all the problems you said above. We were planning to keep him but it just didn’t work out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

